# burton fix vs. libtech skate banana



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

basically, i need to know out of these 2 boards which one would be better for me. 
or, which one is better in general. 
im a park rat, i spend all day on rails and jumps. 
idk which board is better. skate banana is a little stiffer than id like, but fix is can also get wobbly at high speeds, so i hear.
the best thing would be an opinion from somebody who has ridden both boards. 
thanks alot, alex


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Option Snowboard Option Influence Snowboard
You're welcome.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Rome Artifact 1985 is what you're after. Skate Banana is just a marketing gimmick, nothing special. And Burtons RC boards just aren't that great either. Buy a board for the ride, not for the brand name on it


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alex is w0rd said:


> basically, i need to know out of these 2 boards which one would be better for me.
> or, which one is better in general.
> im a park rat, i spend all day on rails and jumps.
> idk which board is better. skate banana is a little stiffer than id like, but fix is can also get wobbly at high speeds, so i hear.
> ...


I've ridden both. Fix is pure crap it really doesn't do anything great at all. It's just sort of there. Skate banana isn't stiffer it's about the same flex but the fact it's reversed between the feet changes the ride. Honestly man if you're looking for a jib/jump board go look at something else like the new K2 Believer with flatline, k2 jibpan, never summer evo, salomon grip to name a few.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

NS Evo-R FTMFW!


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

friend has the influence, not really a fan. its nothing special to me. 
and the artifact, i dont wanna be another tool with live nude girls on the bottom of my board to be completely honest. 
i mean after all, im one of the only ones left in the park without that board. 
thanks anyway though,
anybody got anything else?


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

Never Summer Evo-R. /thread


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you know you're limiting yourself to entry-level jibsticks if you want something softer than the sb


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

Well just so you know where I'm at, I was riding a dom that was really soft. I could throw 3s and 5s both ways pretty consistantly on it too. Idk I thought I wanted something soft because that's what I'm used too. I'm not trying to limit myself, if a stiffer board will let me progress, I'm open to it.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

no one can say what one you will like more. all you get in these kind of threads are a bunch of stupid suggestions that don't mean anything. burton is crap. my friend likes his evo. my dad hated his influence. get a rome. whatever blah.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Instead of making a new thread I figured I could just post on here. My situation is that I have a k2 www rocker and it's a good board, but I want something that can hit bigger kickers, not huge or anything(up to maybe 40 feet) , but also be able to jib and do all of the presses. I was looking at the k2 Parkstar and the skate banana, as well as The Bataleon Evil Twin. I'm looking for something that is just under or at a mid flex. Could someone tell me where these boards rank amongst each other?


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

friend of mine just got the WWW rocker. 
i knew he was gonna have that same problem about not being able to take it off anything huge. 
he shoulda listened. 
heard good things about the parkstar, was considering it for myself.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Id suggest that new arbor. The system is like every park tech you can get.. its nuts.... and its a board no one else will have


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> you know you're limiting yourself to entry-level jibsticks if you want something softer than the sb


bataleon airobic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

i like burton custom, pow, park, no complaints


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

burton custom? really? did you time warp here from 1997?

I'm super stoked on my Bataleon. 

The Banana Traction is actually pretty fun (I wouldn't call it a marketing gimmick) but I don't feel like the Mervin boards are well made - we had some in for testing, and they are already showing signs of crapping out - losing their pop, and the bases are slooooow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

that is when i started, so guess so


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

How bout rome mod? or a burton love. Forum? 
I'm pretty stumped on what I should consider


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

i would stay with rome or burton


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sort of having the same issue as you, and I'm thinking about getting the Rome 2010 postermania 1985. Its a park-rocker instead of the artifact 1985's jib rocker, so its better for all around park. and if your not into rocker, there's the graft which is basically the same board without rocker.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CAPiTA Horrorscope, Indoor FK, K2 Believer, Parkstar, Jibpan, Bataleon ET, and possibly the Austin Smith Rook.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

right now im looking at mainly the K2 parkstar and lib skate banana. Im also loosely considering the postermania '85. There's too many choices.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i might go WWW without the rocker. strongly considering that. 
also considering the love and the rome mod.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

oh, and as far as capita goes, opinions on the horriscope and stairmaster.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If it means anything to you, the Horrorscope got goodwood for 09/10. It was probably the best late '09 or early '10 release last season. I had a Scaremaster for a while and it was one of my favorites park boards I've been on. If I could have that exact board, with a little carbon in the tips and make it zero camber, I'd have my dream board.

Please dont get a Love. Its a marketing tool for Burton. One of the most awkward and overall bad park boards I've ever ridden. Stupid soft in the tips and awkwardly stiff in the middle. I got no pop out of it. Any airtime I recieved from ollieing was purely me jumping.

Rome just sketches me out too much. They still call themselves anti corporate and all that bull, and I've known too many of my friends that have either snapped or delammed a tip. The Mod is the only board from them I trust and personally I think its a little overpriced.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah i do think the mod is a bit expensive.
i dont really know anyone who rides a capita so id be going into it blind, but so many people rave about it for park so i might just go with it. horroscope or stairmaster? never ridden a RC either. 
im also considering a k2. id want a www but idk rocker or camber. what does each one offer thats different from the other?


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

actually after doing a little more research i might just be sold on the 2010 capita horroscope fk.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Good sell. Its one of the best ride-everything boards on the market. FK is legitness.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot for the help Nivek, really appreciate it.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Bataleon kink .......................................................


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bah fuck all these options Rad Air Tanker!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Doughboy Snowboards Big Twin longboard powderboard

205 bitches


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmm i bet that thing presses like a wet noodle on jibs


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck, I hate to keep this thread going forever,
But someone just suggested the signal park rocker. 
Its between the signal and the capita. I guess ill just haveta choose between these two.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Is this thread really still active???


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> Is this thread really still active???


Its sad, I know


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

i've seen great stuff done on both boards, and you should be happy either way, but from what i heard the park rocker is one of the softest boards you can buy

YouTube - Signal Park Rocker and if you look at that, the rocker on it is ridiculous and im sure it would be really fun, but if you're gonna plan on doing anything besides rails and boxes then you should go horrorscope,I had the same problem and i was stuck between the park rocker, k2 www and the horrorscope, all 3 are great boards, and i'm sure i would be happy with which ever i got, but i just decided to go with capita

btw heres a guy that has rode both and compares them
Review: Capita Horrorscope FK 09-10 | KiNK.se


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

The flex on the signal is rediculous. The capita would be much better off jumps than the signal. 
That's what ill go with, and i promise this is the last post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Park Pickle.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Horrorscope FK or Indoor Survival FK


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Spaghetti with meatballs, or the penne with sausage?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

penne with sausage in a spicy bolognese sauce


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MMMM, that sounds amazingly delicious.


----------

